# TourReady



## DuckJordan (Apr 29, 2015)

So this website just went live, not so sure I like their pay system though. $30 a month to search for jobs on a site that literally just launched?


----------



## ScottT (Apr 29, 2015)

I hadn't heard of the site, so I went and signed up. There's a box that says "SIGN UP FOR FREE".

Okay. Here, have my email, first name, and last name. Okay, here's a password.

Got the email, activated my account.

Pricing plan? Huh? What? There's no mention of that on the home page!


Sigh.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 29, 2015)

Exactly

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 29, 2015)

Guess you have to dig your way to the support page to learn about all the caveats. Even then, I can't find any indication what the pricing structure is.

https://help.tourready.com/support/home

If they were wise, they'd at least do a 180-day introductory period during launch to start attracting enough employers and freelancers to make a monthly subscription worthwhile. Curious, but not enough to set up an account, how much an employer needs to pay to use this for headhunting.

Let the industry backlash commence.


----------



## Footer (Apr 30, 2015)

You don't get the 30 dollar hit till they have your info. You get 30 days free then it is 30 bucks a month. Way too expensive. I started the "application" process then stopped because it was overly vague. Kind of feels like a pay version of crewspace.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 30, 2015)

Generally speaking, don't pay for job listings. Yeah, there are a couple of reputable exceptions, but how do you know that what someone is listing is legit? 50 cents for a newspaper so you can look at want ads is one thing, but if you want 30 bucks a month, you better prove to me I'm going to get something for that money.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 30, 2015)

A bit of a side bar story, but ProSoundWeb also just launched a jobs website.
http://jobs.prosoundweb.com/


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 16, 2015)

So has anyone messed with this site yet?


----------



## ScottT (Jun 19, 2015)

I managed to get in for free - there are 10 jobs currently on there.


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2015)

ScottT said:


> I managed to get in for free - there are 10 jobs currently on there.



A whole 10? Wow.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jun 19, 2015)

So what, there are like two or 3 LD gigs?

ScottT said:


> I managed to get in for free - there are 10 jobs currently on there.


----------



## ScottT (Jun 20, 2015)

Pie4Weebl said:


> So what, there are like two or 3 LD gigs?



0.


----------



## ScottT (Jun 20, 2015)

ScottT said:


> 0.



Oops. I lied. 

There's one for a "European Jazz Tour - artist name withheld"


----------



## Turbo1 (Aug 17, 2017)

DuckJordan said:


> So this website just went live, not so sure I like their pay system though. $30 a month to search for jobs on a site that literally just launched?



I signed up with “Tour Ready” believing they were a good Co. & instead a supposed employer (Rocky Ramano in San Francisco Californial) e-mailed me from Tour Ready saying he got my resume & info from tour ready & he had A1-L1-spot op work for me but would not reveal the work or venue. He said he would reveal the work when I deposited the check in my bank account. The fake employer then sent me a check for $2,400 when in his e-mail he said $400. I told the employer I decided not to do it. He got nasty with me. When I reported this to Tour Ready they said they would suspend his account. But the problem is Rocky Ramano now has my sensitive info with my references personal info and numbers on it. I asked Tour Ready to fix this by helping me find work or give me a month or two free top of the line membership. But now they won't even respond to me after allowing my info to be distributed by criminal activity. Again, Rocky told me I had to deposit the check into my account before I went to work. When I tried to cash the check to go to work the check cashing place was who told me it was a fake check & they had to notify police about it and name all parties including me. They also told me that a check like this is deposited into my account and then they can get all of my bank 8nfo to empty out my account. So I expect Tour Ready to help me. If criminal charges are pressed against me for simply looking for work and being poor in America while they. I’m just looking for a job. Thats it. I’m not ready to be another victim of more Americans.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 17, 2017)

Funny enough, I got an email from the same name but a different address. I was able to catch on that it was clearly a catfishing email because they had the name of a legitimate company I knew in the email but it was from [email protected] and not [email protected]. 

I forwarded it on to the company they were pretending to be, and they are apparently working with authorities to stop it. But any time anyone is like "hey, I'm going to send you money to buy things for me" wonder why they just wouldn't buy the things themselves...

Regardless, TourReady has never panned out in a job since it launched, and it seems super dead to me. Considering the first email I got through it was a scam, I'm not inclined to believe anything I ever get from it from now on.


----------



## Footer (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't ever pay to get a job. Ever.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 17, 2017)

Are we sure that somehow, NDA's notwithstanding, that one squirrely dude didn't actually get his employment site off the ground...and this is the underwhelming result?


----------

